# CJC-1295 Mod GRF(1-29) by: Maximpep



## maximpep (Feb 26, 2013)

*CJC-1295 Mod GRF(1-29) by: Maximpep*
*CJC-1295 Mod GRF(1-29) by: Maximpep*


CJC-1295 is a tetrasubstituted 30-amino acid peptide hormone, primarily functioning as a growth hormone releasing hormone (GHRH) analog.

One of the advantages of CJC-1295 over traditional GHRH or rHGH is its ability to bio conjugate with serum albumin, thus increasing its half-life and therapeutic window. It accomplishes this by using protecting groups around the amino acids of GHRH typically susceptible to enzymatic degradation.

Clinical Research was first conducted for CJC-1295 during the mid-2000s. The objective of the peptide was to treat visceral fat deposits in obese AIDS patients, as increased levels of exogenous hgH are presumed to increase lipolysis (fat loss). The clinical research was ultimately successful for most research subjects.

CJC-1295 is a tetrasubstituted peptide analogue of GHRH with D-Ala, Gln, Ala, and Leu substitutions at positions 2, 8, 15, and 27 respectively. These substitutions create a much more stable peptide with the substitution at position 2 to prevent DPP-IV cleavage, position 8 to reduce asparagine rearrangement or amide hydrolysis to aspartic acid, position 15 to enhance bio-activity, and position 27 to prevent methionine oxidation. Bio-conjugation is a relatively newer technology that takes a reactive group and attaches it to a peptide, which in turn reacts with a nucleophilic (usually a partially negative molecule) entity found in the blood to form a more stable bond. Albumin, one of the most abundant substances in the human body is chosen as the nucelophile by this particular peptide thanks to a Cys34 thiol group that attracts it. By combining the tetra-substituted GHRH analogue with maleimodoproprionic acid using a Lys linker, you create a GHRH peptide with a high binding affinity for albumin. Once the CJC-1295 molecule has attached itself to albumin, it is given an extended half life and bio-availability thanks to the albumin preventing enzymatic degradation and kidney excretion. In fact, bio-conjugation is so effective that there was less than 1% of CJC-1295 left unreacted and over 90% was stabilized after subQ admin. This means that you get more of what you paid for working for you.

Another very positive benefit of CJC-1295 is its ability to promote slow wave sleep. Slow wave sleep is also known as deep sleep and is the portion of sleep responsible for the highest level of muscle growth and memory retention. "Slow Wave Sleep" is decreased significantly in older adults and also with people who tend to exercise later in the evening. This peptide has a benefit to side effect ratio that exceeds all others currently being legally sold and would make a great addition to ones training regimen or post cycle therapy.


Various experiments have been conducted to test the effectiveness of CJC-1295 MOD GRF -(1-29). This peptide has the ability to stimulate growth hormone very significantly when used multiple times throughout the day.

Another very positive benefit of CJC-1295 is its ability to promote slow wave sleep. Slow wave sleep is also known as deep sleep and is the portion of sleep responsible for the highest level of muscle growth and memory retention. SWS is decreased significantly in older adults and also with people who tend to exercise later in the evening. Clinical studies have shown that a once-daily administration of CJC-1295, a long-acting growth hormone-releasing hormone (GHRH) analog, normalizes growth in the GHRH can induce significantly deeper sleep in researcher's reported test data.



*NAME: MODIFIED GRF 1-29 (CJC-1295 W/O DAC)

MOLECULAR STRUCTURE: C152H252N44O42

MOLECULAR WEIGHT: 3367.2

PURITY: 99.19%

LOT NUMBER: P120806-CQ088421

Test date: Feb-7- 2013*

Side note: in order to utilize the full effect of CJC-1295 MOD GRF (1-29) make sure to couple this in order to obtain the full synergistic effect with any GHRP of your choice. The data also suggest that this compound becomes highly anabolic when paired with your GHRP of choice!


----------



## maximpep (Mar 21, 2013)

Research


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Mar 21, 2013)

yes we all know what cjc-1295 is


----------



## Z499 (Mar 21, 2013)

Getting ready to run in April


----------



## maximpep (Mar 26, 2013)

Boss of Bosses said:


> yes we all know what cjc-1295 is



I know you are new here. This is a professional board and all the sponsors treat each other with a certain amount of respect. We do not comment in each others threads. So, please do not comment in mine thank you.


----------



## trapsbrah (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## DetroitDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

maximpep said:


> I know you are new here. This is a professional board and all the sponsors treat each other with a certain amount of respect. We do not comment in each others threads. So, please do not comment in mine thank you.


Agreed...not cool


----------



## lilgumby (Mar 30, 2013)

Boss of Bosses said:


> yes we all know what cjc-1295 is



Some might not know.  If I was a research chem sponsor, I would post every bit of information on all the chems I had right down to dosing and all.  The more information he puts out the more chances of selling stuff but information is golden and we all can still learn something 

Ordered my grhp and cjc last night from maximpep ,can't wait to start researching


----------



## Z499 (Mar 30, 2013)

I start maxim peps Monday. Can't use the hgh frag though due to me stuffing in the carbs and you need to be on a low carb diet for frag...BUT BRING ON THE CJC AND GHRP WOOT!!!!


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Mar 30, 2013)

maximpep said:


> I know you are new here. This is a professional board and all the sponsors treat each other with a certain amount of respect. We do not comment in each others threads. So, please do not comment in mine thank you.


 when you post pleas post something new that no body knows . by posting something like this you are basically just spamming the forum.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Mar 30, 2013)

How about when they give you mod status then you can start calling the shots. In the mean time why dont you act like a professional and stay out of the competitions threads. 





Boss of Bosses said:


> when you post pleas post something new that no body knows . by posting something like this you are basically just spamming the forum.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 30, 2013)

Boss of Bosses said:


> when you post pleas post something new that no body knows . by posting something like this you are basically just spamming the forum.



i found it informative.
I've also read plenty of these profiles of this peptide.
I like reading this stuff over and over again.
repitiion helps me learn.


----------

